# Hunting > The Magazine >  2013 ballot trip (dial up be aware)

## tui_man2

Im shit at writing so here are some photos an a vid of the bulls taken

I played the nature man taking videos/photos leaving foot prints..................................

Enjoy :Thumbsup: 

2013 Thar ballot trip bulls taken - YouTube

----------


## PerazziSC3

farkin awesome, wicked photos, cant wait to get after them myself.
Cheers mate

----------


## kiwijames

Those legs!

----------


## veitnamcam

Some great pics there Abe  :Thumbsup:  And the obligatory Kea pic :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

Great.

----------


## tui_man2

> Those legs!


They are made for walking mate :Thumbsup: 

Dumb tahr still cant see whats coming

----------


## veitnamcam

Is it just me or in one of those pics does it look like your more man than boy? (welcome to middle age  :Grin: )

----------


## The Claw

Nice work Abe, a few more photos from me... (Just noticed you doing some sort of funky dance in the middle of one of the photos, whats up with that?!!?)

----------


## R93

> They are made for walking mate
> 
> Dumb tahr still cant see whats coming


Thats coz they have never seen a Hero parade, regular before :Grin:  I hope you wore them in public to embarrass the other fellas :Thumbsup: 

It is certainly a nice block. Great pics fellas.

----------


## Dreamer

Some great pics there guys  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## The Claw

> I played the nature man taking videos/photos leaving foot prints..................................


Except on Tuesday...

----------


## Dreamer

Just watched the video  :Cool:  great shooting Sam and loved the commentary Abe  :Thumbsup:  that was classic mate  :Grin:

----------


## TimeRider

Cool pics, nice shooting  :Thumbsup:

----------


## The Claw

> Just watched the video  great shooting Sam and loved the commentary Abe  that was classic mate


Cheers mate. The Fatmax/180gr hybrid certainly put him down well. Hit in the crease, straight through the boiler room. Didn't hit/break either shoulder but didn't need to, he was very dead and wheels don't work without a motor...

----------


## tui_man2

> Is it just me or in one of those pics does it look like your more man than boy? (welcome to middle age )


Shh not to loud there



> Thats coz they have never seen a Hero parade, regular before I hope you wore them in public to embarrass the other fellas
> 
> It is certainly a nice block. Great pics fellas.


They where saved just for the hills mate :Thumbsup: 




> Except on Tuesday...


That was the murder death kill day i had to celebrate it :Thumbsup:  an after that razor back ridge on the way up i had to lighten the ammo supply for the return trip




> Just watched the video  great shooting Sam and loved the commentary Abe  that was classic mate


Think i will make in animal commentry? haha




> farkin awesome, wicked photos, cant wait to get after them myself.
> Cheers mate


we left plenty for you mate, a good mate of mine has that block starting saturday.......told him he was going to have it hard :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

Weather looks shithouse for old willy!!! Not much better for our week in either, but its a ways off yet.

----------


## PerazziSC3

"smacked em.... fuck yeah" classic

----------


## hillclima

Awesome, great country, got me all excited for next week now...roll on the 25th

----------


## tui_man2

> Weather looks shithouse for old willy!!! Not much better for our week in either, but its a ways off yet.


Is does haha your trip is still ages away it should an will change id think.
Hes going to have to work them lanky legs out to get close to them thats for real

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic photo's. You lot in the South Island all look the same to me.

----------


## outdoorlad

Excellent report, looks like you guys had mint weather.

----------


## Bryan

Great photo's and some good video footage TM2. Thanks for sharing.

What model Nikon Spotting scope is that in one of the photos? looks nice and compact.

----------


## kiwijames

What gods do I need to pray to for that same weather in a couple weeks time? That certainly looked awesome.

----------


## The Claw

> Great photo's and some good video footage TM2. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> What model Nikon Spotting scope is that in one of the photos? looks nice and compact.


Its a EDIII fieldscope. 20-60 x 60. For the cost I reckon they are hard to beat. Really nice glass, and as you say, compact & relatively light. I got it from www.cameralandny.com

Sent from my XT320 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## yogi

Great trip and great report. We were hunting on the block next door to the north and also came out yesterday ahead of the rain.

----------


## tui_man2

> Great trip and great report. We were hunting on the block next door to the north and also came out yesterday ahead of the rain.


How did you get on?
I got up an looked into your block an you guys where clagged in but had a fair few bulls up in the heads, did you get up into them?

----------


## kimjon

Nice work boys, looked like a great trip.

kj

----------


## yogi

We had a great trip and saw plenty of bulls and nanny's about right through both the upper and lower ends of the block. We shot a 12 1/4"  and a 12 1/2 and saw others in the 12 inch class but left them to either grow on or for some other hunters to have the opportunity.
Saw some bulls up in some very high inacessable peaks that wouldnt probably be shootable unless a big snow fall pushes them off the tops.

----------


## ebf

nice looking country up there

do you guys own anything other than 7mm ?  :Psmiley:   :Grin:

----------


## tui_man2

> We had a great trip and saw plenty of bulls and nanny's about right through both the upper and lower ends of the block. We shot a 12 1/4"  and a 12 1/2 and saw others in the 12 inch class but left them to either grow on or for some other hunters to have the opportunity.
> Saw some bulls up in some very high inacessable peaks that wouldnt probably be shootable unless a big snow fall pushes them off the tops.


I couldnt see it looked liked it bluffed out before it got to the tussock tops?
Plenty there to go around alright we only got the bigger ones few would have all been in the same range size wise




> nice looking country up there
> 
> do you guys own anything other than 7mm ?


There was a lunatic there to in the 1st 7mm saum vid you can hear it launching a rocket :Psmiley: 
Dont need to own anything else it is king :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Good stuff man, beautiful country there. You smack any yourself? nice to see the old long johns got a show

----------


## Munsey

Top notch photos and great video . That first shot was wicked .

----------


## tui_man2

> Good stuff man, beautiful country there. You smack any yourself? nice to see the old long johns got a show


Year mate but no bulls for me, i had a good time wandering around with the others taking photos :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

Awesome fellas

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Year mate but no bulls for me, i had a good time wandering around with the others taking photos


thats the shit, still hanging out for that 14" bad boy. we're goin after the sambar next weekend at that spot we were telling you about so have to let you know if its as good as its meant to be.

----------


## R93

> Year mate but no bulls for me, i had a good time wandering around with the others taking photos


You wouldnt have needed a rifle anyway Abe. Any thar that got a good close look at you would have rolled down the hill to your feet, pissing themselves :Grin:

----------


## tui_man2

> You wouldnt have needed a rifle anyway Abe. Any thar that got a good close look at you would have rolled down the hill to your feet, pissing themselves


They had to hide from the music bomb throwers we had there, and old lanky has pulled pin on there trip. . ., . . . Soft cocks:rolleyes:

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> They had to hide from the music bomb throwers we had there, and old lanky has pulled pin on there trip. . ., . . . Soft cocks:rolleyes:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


Thats a bugger! Should be good in our block after the weather. Hope a few Bulls have moved in by now.

----------


## tui_man2

> Thats a bugger! Should be good in our block after the weather. Hope a few Bulls have moved in by now.


We see quite a few bulls so should be heaps in there lol you will just have to beat smiddy an his 338 to them  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> We see quite a few bulls so should be heaps in there lol you will just have to beat smiddy an his 338 to them 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


The Bulls do not normally move in in any great numbers till the first few weeks of June where we go. Smiddy will be too busy in his area to worry about ours I reckon.

----------


## Dundee

Cheers for that great vid,stunning pics :Thumbsup:  :Cool:

----------


## baldbob

Gay u should be ashamed u murderer

----------


## The Claw

> Gay u should be ashamed u murderer


 :Grin: 

Nice to see you are in reception again....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

> Nice to see you are in reception again....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Hush u!!! Those animals have feelings!!!  :Grin:

----------


## The Claw

> Hush u!!! Those animals have feelings!!!


They have something over you then a?  :Grin: 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

> They have something over you then a? 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Na mate!! How does that saying go? 
Fuckin "boom"!!!!!

----------


## Scouser

Great pics guys, awesome weather you had there, well done......

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Just saw the vid, not too sure what sort of harm you boys caused those nannies, I think they would rather the lead kind haha

----------


## JoshC

Smacked em! Fu*k yeah! ....  man that cracks me up everytime I watch the vid  :Grin:

----------

